# 16 foot super Gheenoe umbrella,...



## Richard Hosey (Jun 3, 2019)

Hi folks, I'm new to this forum and this is my first posting,... I live down here in Southwest Florida, Fort Myers,.. I will be picking up my newly made 16 foot super Gheenoe in a couple of weeks and thought you may be able to help me with a question. It's beginning to heat up a bit and I think I may need an umbrella and also it becomes very rainy for short periods in the evenings,... my question is what would be the most appropriate size umbrella for my 16 foot Gheenoe,.. thank you very much for the help, this is a wonderful group of boaters here on this forum,...


----------



## Snookyrookie (Sep 9, 2016)

I use a 6’ in a seasucker rod holder when my wife is on the boat, my pro is 17’8 and it works fine. Nice thing with the seasucker is if it’s in the way you can just release the suction and move it somewhere else. Mine is normally mounted on the side of my cooler.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

Google bimini top for Gheenoe and you will find a lot of options and pictures.


----------



## Thefishingchef (Nov 27, 2018)

Don’t want to hijack a thread but does anyone have recommendations for a boat worthy umbrella??


----------



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

I just use my old umbrella from the patio table stuck in a rod holder for the sandbar but if/when it wears out I might try the Hydra Shade.


----------



## Richard Hosey (Jun 3, 2019)

Snookyrookie said:


> I use a 6’ in a seasucker rod holder when my wife is on the boat, my pro is 17’8 and it works fine. Nice thing with the seasucker is if it’s in the way you can just release the suction and move it somewhere else. Mine is normally mounted on the side of my cooler.


Thanks snooky,.. that looks like the perfect size and I will also be looking into that seasucker you mentioned,... thanks for the tips and the quick reply,..


----------



## Richard Hosey (Jun 3, 2019)

Les_Lammers said:


> Google bimini top for Gheenoe and you will find a lot of options and pictures.


Thanks Les,... you are so right, there are many many ideas and umbrellas to choose from,...


----------



## Richard Hosey (Jun 3, 2019)

EvanHammer said:


> I just use my old umbrella from the patio table stuck in a rod holder for the sandbar but if/when it wears out I might try the Hydra Shade.


The Hydra Shades look great Evan, I might go this route but it looks like you have to order them a couple months ahead,...


----------



## Snookyrookie (Sep 9, 2016)

My 6’ is a Hydra shade and it’s been great. Specifically designed to go in a rod holder and it’s been fine up to 30 mph while extended for short runs


----------



## Richard Hosey (Jun 3, 2019)

Snookyrookie said:


> My 6’ is a Hydra shade and it’s been great. Specifically designed to go in a rod holder and it’s been fine up to 30 mph while extended for short runs


Thanks Snooky,... this may be the way I will go, but the 6-footers are out of stock and on backorder,...


----------

